# Plow Company name?



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

I recently sold my Lawn portion of my company (Lyons Mowing & Mulching) so that I can start to go back to school. However I have kept my Snow Removal portion of the company. But since I no longer do yards or mulching I probably need to find a new name for the company. One that if I decide to do Lawn care in the future I wont have to change again.

Any Ideas?????

Nathan C Lyons 
Louisville, KY


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Lyons Snow Plowing (services, management, etc)


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

What are you going back to school for (are you planing on adding somthing else to the business) ?


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Lyons Outdoor Services .... and did you sign a non compete clause?


----------



## Drakeslayer (Feb 11, 2011)

How about "The Roar has been Restored, inc."


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Masters degree snow shoveling and lawn mowing LLC


----------



## KYFF205 (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm currently a full time firefighter and got hired right out of high school 8 years ago. I wasn't able to even start school. I'm going to finally start I guess college. I want a fire science degree. Then in a few years go for my paramedic


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

Plow King!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Mr Plow, yes that's the name. That name again is Mr Plow.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

KYFF205;1478743 said:


> I'm currently a full time firefighter and got hired right out of high school 8 years ago. I wasn't able to even start school. I'm going to finally start I guess college. I want a fire science degree. Then in a few years go for my paramedic


Jake's Snowplowing..... keep the folks wondering who Jake is!!

Where do you work?


----------



## PPNH (Jan 24, 2012)

YardMedic;1482280 said:


> Jake's Snowplowing..... keep the folks wondering who Jake is!!
> 
> Where do you work?


that is perfect.. lol


----------

